# Aquired this bottle. Having trouble finding out any information about its history. An



## Bekbek1008 (Jun 11, 2017)

X
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Sent from my HTCD160LVWPP using Tapatalk


----------



## Bekbek1008 (Jun 12, 2017)

Stoneware? Old English?

Sent from my HTCD160LVWPP using Tapatalk


----------



## whittled (Jun 12, 2017)

Bekbek1008 said:


> Stoneware? Old English?


Stoneware, you tell me. English, doubtful, more likely Asian, fairly modern and I have no idea of purpose.


----------



## Bekbek1008 (Jun 13, 2017)

whittled said:


> Stoneware, you tell me. English, doubtful, more likely Asian, fairly modern and I have no idea of purpose.


Thank you

Sent from my HTCD160LVWPP using Tapatalk


----------

